# FX Developing Martial Arts Drama Project



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 1, 2012)

http://www.deadline.com/2012/09/fx-developing-martial-arts-drama-project/

Not really my kind of thing, but for those that like this sort of stuff...



> FX has put in development Downtown Dragons, a martial arts drama written and executive produced by S. Craig Zahler. Set in the underworld of New Yorks modern day Chinatown, the story focuses on rival gangsters who must rely upon traditional fighting techniques to maintain their territories after the triad bosses ban all firearms in the area following a bloody shootout. Zahler, repped by UTA, Caliber Media and attorney PJ Shapiro, wrote feature The Brigands Of Rattleborge, which Red Granite and Mythology just picked up out of turnaround from Warner Bros and set Park Chan-wook to direct, as well as The Big Stone Grid, which Michael Mann and Michael DeLuca are developing for Sony. In TV, he has developed series projects for HBO and Starz.


----------



## blindsage (Nov 8, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> http://www.deadline.com/2012/09/fx-developing-martial-arts-drama-project/
> 
> Not really my kind of thing, but for those that like this sort of stuff...


Is it going to star Russell Wong?  He seems to always get cast in these shows.
Black Sash- http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0356233/
Vanishing Son- http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0112210/


----------

